# Fantasy?



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

My sister is looking for a book (or book series) recommendation.  I think it might be a hint for Christmas gifts (trying to get her into a Kindle without success...yet).

She loves the fantasy genre (I think it would be that) with her favorites being the Harry Potter series & Twilight series.  She likes the younger style, but is an adult with teenage kids...maybe needs an escape.  I've recommended the Hobbit books, but she hasn't read them yet.  Not sure about Narnia or Pullman's books.  Any others?


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Ahem!  This is NOT a book promotion...really...but check into my 'giveaway' thread in the book bazaar. 
Nothing like a nice, shiny Christmas book with no cost, eh!  Why not try for one? I'll be giving away several in this latest round. 

I'd love to send one for your fantasy-loving sister. 

 'Archer'

(I hope I haven't violated any guidelines...)


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Try out Jonathan Lenahan - Shadowmagic.



> Conor thought he was an average teenager. OK, so his father only had one hand, spoke to him in ancient languages and was a bit on the eccentric side but, other than that, life was fairly normal. Until, that is, two Celtic warriors on horseback and wearing full armour appear at his front door and try to kill him. After that, things get pretty weird. Shadowmagic is a fantasy adventure for young adults (although grown ups will like it too). Written by one of the most popular magicians in the country it brings a fresh approach to the genre and will have a broad appeal beyond the fantasy sections.


And do NOT check out Archer's giveaway. I'm planning on winning this week...!!!!!


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Naomi Novik's series about dragons as an aerial corp during the Napoleanic wars.  They're a bit chick book, but extremely good.  


Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

If she likes Tolkien and Lewis, then she should definitely check out George MacDonald.  He has several books, but some of the best include "At the Back of the North Wind", "Phantastes", "Lilith", "The Princess and Curdie", and "The Golden Key".

His work is in the public domain now, so you should be able to find it either very cheap or possibly even free.

Another one you might look at is William Morris.  He's public domain too.

I did not like Philip Pullman, personally.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Probably my favorite fantasy series is Glen Cook's "Garrett" books.  There are about ten books in the series so far, only about three are available on Kindle.  They always have metal in the title, such as Cold Copper Tears or "Cruel Zinc Melodies".  They blend 1930s film noir detective with fantasy genres--Think "The Maltese Falcon" with elves and dwarves.  I like them a lot.  Make sure you differentiate between them and his "Black Company" books, which are blood and guts stories about do-or-die mercenaries in a fantasy world.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

William Woodall said:


> I did not like Philip Pullman, personally.


He chews tobacco and uses your ash trays as spittoons? 

Mike
(who made it halfway through the second of Pulman's books, and hasn't looked at it again in two years)


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

She might like Patricia McKillip: http://www.amazon.com/Riddle-Master-Patricia-McKillip/dp/0441005969/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1260806178&sr=8-3

Also Anne McCaffrey's Pern Series: http://www.amazon.com/Dragonflight-Dragonriders-Pern-Anne-McCaffrey/dp/0345484266/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_c

Deed of Paksennarion by Moon: http://www.amazon.com/Deed-Paksenarrion-Novel-Elizabeth-Moon/dp/0671721046/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1260806359&sr=1-1


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

ElaineOK said:


> Naomi Novik's series about dragons as an aerial corp during the Napoleanic wars. They're a bit chick book, but extremely good.
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, Oklahoma


CHIK BOOK!!! 
NO!!!. 
I liked them a lot and didn't think chik lit at all.

Now you have me doubting my masculinity.....


----------



## mmefford (Dec 9, 2009)

My son and I are reading Percy Jackson and the Olympians. I've really enjoyed the series so far. It's a nice blend of urban fantasy and Greek mythology, similar to Harry Potter. 

Mike


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Try these, someone already mentioned Anne McCaffery (I didn't like Phillip Pullman either)

Artemis Fowl series by Eoin Colfer - http://www.amazon.com/Artemis-Fowl-Boxed-Eoin-Colfer/dp/142312037X/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1260808917&sr=1-6

Pendragon series by DJ MacHale - http://www.amazon.com/The-Merchant-of-Death-ebook/dp/B000FC0ROM/ref=pd_sim_kinc_4?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2

Hunger Games series by Suzanne Collier (only 2 so far of the triology) - http://www.amazon.com/The-Hunger-Games-ebook/dp/B002MQYOFW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1260809027&sr=1-1

House of Night series (vampires) by Kristin and PC Cast - http://www.amazon.com/House-Marked-Betrayed-Chosen-Untamed/dp/0312372132/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1260808873&sr=8-2

Percy Jackson and the Olympians series by Rick Riordan - http://www.amazon.com/The-Lightning-Thief-ebook/dp/B00280LYIC/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1260809058&sr=1-3

Cirque du Freak by Darren Shan - (I understand the movie is hideous but the books are good) http://www.amazon.com/Cirque-du-Freak-Living-Nightmare/dp/0316605107/ref=pd_sim_b_4

Piers Anthony has a few series she may like....the Xanth series http://www.amazon.com/Spell-Chameleon-Xanth-Book/dp/0345347536/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1260809242&sr=1-1 The Apprentice Adept series http://www.amazon.com/Split-Infinity-Apprentice-Adept-Anthony/dp/0345354915/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1260809795&sr=1-1 , maybe the Incarnations of Immorality series too... http://www.amazon.com/Pale-Horse-Incarnations-Immortality-Bk/dp/0345338588/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1260809306&sr=1-1 Just be aware with Xanth, after about the first 10 or so...they don't hold up in quality. I think I slogged through until about 15 before I gave up (there are 33 currently)


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Piers Anthony's  Incarnations series.  My niece is enjoying them (she's 14) and so did my sister (she read them at 35) They both enjoyed Twilight and Harry Potter. My niece has a teacher at school who is dying for her to finish reading them so he can discuss them with her!  

The series is still on my list of reads. I did read his Xanth series and Blue Adept. I preferred the Xanth series and have been working on collecting the whole series and starting over again.


LOL, Ravenclaw, we posted about Peirs Anthony at the same time 
Theresam


----------



## Julia Knight (Dec 12, 2009)

archer said:


> Ahem! This is NOT a book promotion...really...but check into my 'giveaway' thread in the book bazaar.


Oh, are we allowed to do that? *cough*

Anyway, some great suggestions so far. How about dome Diana Wynne Jones or Tamora pierce? Both have lots of YA fantasy about.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Philip Pullman is not for everyone.  (And not just because his books are very anti-religion, which I personally have no problems with.)  I read the first in the series and found it very cold.  I realized when I was done that I didn't really care what happened to any of the characters, so I never bothered reading the rest.  But I think the universe he creates is quite fascinating and vivid.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Madeleine L'Engle, particularly A Wrinkle in Time. 

I loved the Hobbit as a book much more than Lord of the Rings, sorry but Two Towers just seemed to drag on and on forever. So if she hasn't read Tolkien I highly suggest the Hobbit first. 

The Mist's of Avalon by Marion Zimmer Bradley, Priestess of Avalon is good too but I skimmed through some of the other Avalon books in the series. 

I love Diana Paxson's Wodan Children series The Wolf and the Raven, The Dragon's of the Rhine, The Lord of Horses. They are out of print and not available on K but you can often find them at the library, and they are available used from 3rd party sellers on Amazon. It's one of my most favorite book series. 

If she likes vampire stories, of course Bram Stoker's Dracula is a must read and The Historian by Elizabeth Kostova. 

There is the Phillip Pullman series that starts with The Golden Compass, a lot of people liked it. I didn't. If she can get through the Harry Potter books though ( which I also couldn't ) she might like it. 

Oh and there are the Change novels by S M Stirling, starts with Dies the Fire and there are about 6-7 on the series. Not witches and wizards fantasy it's a post modern theme.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

DYB said:


> Philip Pullman is not for everyone. (And not just because his books are very anti-religion, which I personally have no problems with.) I read the first in the series and found it very cold. I realized when I was done that I didn't really care what happened to any of the characters, so I never bothered reading the rest. But I think the universe he creates is quite fascinating and vivid.


I couldn't make it past the first few chapters.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I read all of Pullman's "Golden Compass" books.
They have a very depressing tone to them.  Not dark exactly, just joyless.
The works are very imaginative as has been said.  Liked his creativity a lot.
But Joyless.  

Now for fantasy you can't go wrong with our archer's ElfHunter series or Carolyn Kephardt's Wysard, or Terry Brooks work.

Just sayin......


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I love Sherrilyn Kenyon - here is a link to her page with her books - it sounds like the Dark Hunter books will be something she would enjoy too - great for escaping for a few hours

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_0_6?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=sherrilyn+kenyon&sprefix=Sherri

and there are lots of them to read so she could keep going for quite a while with them ...

oh if she knits or anything like that she might enjoy Barbara Brettons - Casting Spells and Laced with Magic too - both super fun reads


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

jmiked said:


> He chews tobacco and uses your ash trays as spittoons?
> 
> Mike
> (who made it halfway through the second of Pulman's books, and hasn't looked at it again in two years)


Lol, good one Mike.

No actually I just found his work very bitter and dark. Creative, yes, but it was the kind of writing that left me with a bad taste in my mouth after I was done. I read the first one in the series and I've never been tempted to pick it up again. As someone else said, the characters are hard to care about and the story is cold and even heartless at times. Good writing, to be sure, but all the same I can think of very few books that have ever appealed to me less.

I personally don't like that kind of writing. I love stories that are beautiful and uplifting and which make me happy to be alive after I've read them. Just my taste.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If DTB versions are OK, I would think Ursula K. LeGuin's "Earthsea" trilogy (link is to book #1) might be a good fit; and my personal favorite would be Roger Zelazny's "Amber" series.

As far as enKindled™ books, I might suggest Terry Pratchett's "Tiffany Aching" series (a YA sub-series in his "Discworld" series). First in the series is:


----------



## Rhiathame (Mar 12, 2009)

Just about anything by Tamora Pierce


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your DTB suggestions (yup, she's still not into Kindle...yet).  I will run these by her oldest son and see what he thinks.  I also came across Jim Butcher's The Dresden Files series, although I've only seen the name and not much else.  Anyone have any thoughts on them?

BTW, I read Pullman myself and agree there wasn't quite the joy and true fantasy...plus, I was p*ssed off and depressed when I started them and had thought it was just me - glad it was not.

And yes, Archer - I would love to take you up on your offer!


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Dresden Files is good but not YA by any stretch.  They are a good read though and I enjoy the series.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> Dresden Files is good but not YA by any stretch. They are a good read though and I enjoy the series.


OK, thanks...just looking for maybe a boxed set to keep her busy, but I'll check into the others.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Septimus Heap is another good fantasy series.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Something else I just thought of, these Steven Brust novels are written in the style of _The Three Musketeers_, and I found them to be a lot of fun to read:


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Coolio!!  I'm keeping a list of all of these to see which, if any,she has already.  Then it will be shop, shop 'til I drop!!


----------



## Julia Knight (Dec 12, 2009)

Just a couple more.. if she liked the romance in twilight

Chronicles of Morgaine, CJ Cherryh fab epic series with a romantic thread. I am soo in love with the hero *swoons*

Sharon Shinn's Twelfth House series

I know a publishing house that specialises in fantasy / spec fic with added romance, if that's what she likes


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Julia Knight said:


> Just a couple more.. if she liked the romance in twilight
> 
> Chronicles of Morgaine, CJ Cherryh fab epic series with a romantic thread. I am soo in love with the hero *swoons*
> 
> ...


Thanks - I have an email to her now asking what DTBs she has read besides Harry Potter & Twilight series.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, besides the DTB Harry Potter & Twilight series she's also read the House of Night Series by PC Cast & the Mortal Instruments series.

I'm not sure what genre these are in.  Does this help with my search to narrow any down?  She hasn't read the Sookie Stackhouse books - are they even along the same lines?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> OK, besides the DTB Harry Potter & Twilight series she's also read the House of Night Series by PC Cast & the Mortal Instruments series.
> 
> I'm not sure what genre these are in. Does this help with my search to narrow any down? She hasn't read the Sookie Stackhouse books - are they even along the same lines?


The Sookie books aren't YA, but they are a light, fun read with hot vampires


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

marianner said:


> The Sookie books aren't YA, but they are a light, fun read with hot vampires


Thanks! Maybe it's time she grew up and faced adult (hot) vampires?


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Thanks! Maybe it's time she grew up and faced adult (hot) vampires?


I'll say it again -- Sherrilyn Kenyone - Dark Hunter Series - hard to explain - but everyone good guys and bad buys are hot!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

rho said:


> I'll say it again -- Sherrilyn Kenyone - Dark Hunter Series - hard to explain - but everyone good guys and bad buys are hot!


I asked her abut the Dark Hunter books and she said she started one, but it was like the Laurell K. Hamilton books. I guess she prefers the more innocent side of hot??


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

The Hunger Game duo (soon to be a trio) is in the same realm as Mortal Instruments and House of Night series.

The Dark Hunter series are not in the same realm. Sookie would be sorta between them, leaning more towards out of realm IMO

I really think most of the ones I mentioned in my earlier post, she would enjoy since I have read the 4 she mentioned and liked them. She could try Vampire Academy by Richelle Mead. I read the first few but didn't like it as much as House of Night. http://www.amazon.com/Vampire-Academy-Collection-Richelle-Mead/dp/1595142711/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1260927693&sr=8-2


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ooh, if she's into vampire books, try L.J. Smith's. She has one series called Vampire Diaries (yes, what the WB show is based on, although I suspect the books are _much_ better) and another called Night World about various magical creatures living among us. She also has a series about a coven of angsty teenage witches (Secret Circle) and a few others.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> The Hunger Game duo (soon to be a trio) is in the same realm as Mortal Instruments and House of Night series.


These are the ones by Suzanne Collins,right? I put these at the top of the list- cheers!

Thanks everyone so much - you have been immensely helpful!!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I can be really hard to choose books for someone else. You could always get her a gift certificate for Amazon, or have her make a wishlist there so you can choose something you are sure she wants to read.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> I can be really hard to choose books for someone else. You could always get her a gift certificate for Amazon, or have her make a wishlist there so you can choose something you are sure she wants to read.


Yup, agree! She suggested a gift certificate to B&N or Borders - I just hate not giving a real present that can be opened up.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Put a GC inside a blank journal that looks like a book


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

ravenclawprefect said:


> Put a GC inside a blank journal that looks like a book


Cheater, cheater, pumpkin eater!


----------



## unic1 (Dec 16, 2009)

Some of my favorites I didn't see mentioned:

Mercedes Lackey - all the Valdemar series (if she likes them, this'll keep her busy for about a year, depending on how fast she reads.  Starts with "Arrows of the Queen" and goes on, and on, and on)
David Eddings - Belgariad and Mallorean series
Anything by R. A. Salvatore.  Start off with the Icewind Dale trilogy, then go from there (another one that will keep her busy for a long time if she likes them)


Also, check out Jim Butcher's Codex Alera series, as well as the Dresden Files.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

Google "James Potter". It's an amazingly well done Fanfic series. It's free, and is quite popular. It follows one of Harry's sons, as he goes to Hogwarts. I like it, and it has the added benefit of being free.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I just heard that "The Dragonbone Chair" trilogy by Tad Williams has been Kindleized.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Sharlow said:


> Google "James Potter". It's an amazingly well done Fanfic series. It's free, and is quite popular. It follows one of Harry's sons, as he goes to Hogwarts. I like it, and it has the added benefit of being free.


Cool, thanks! JK Rowlings doesn't mind this?


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> I just heard that "The Dragonbone Chair" trilogy by Tad Williams has been Kindleized.


A good series to keep in mind for my sis - but she doesn't have a Kindle so don't have to wait.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> Cool, thanks! JK Rowlings doesn't mind this?


Fanfic is illegal but is often left alone as long as the people who do it don't make any money.


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

I would suggest the Dragonlance series to anyone interested in fantasy. There's a whole lot of books in the series, and the best place to start is the Chronicles Trilogy. These include Dragons of Autumn Twilight, Dragons of Winter Night, and Dragons of Spring Dawning. (There's also Dragons of Summer Flame, but it's more of an individual book after the trilogy.) After that trilogy is Legends (my favorite) Time of the Twins, Test of the Twins, and War of the Twins.

These two trilogies (and more after this) are by Margaret Weis and Tracy Hickman. Other books are in the Dragonlance world not written by the two of them, but I haven't bothered with them.

Dragonlance is in the vein of 'high' fantasy. Dragonlance is actually a Dungeons and Dragons setting (like Faerun, which has the Drizzt series and others) so it's very much a member of the elves, dwarves, dragons, magic grouping of fantasy.

You don't even have to understand Dungeons and Dragons to love these books.


----------



## Sharlow (Dec 20, 2009)

F1Wild said:


> A good series to keep in mind for my sis - but she doesn't have a Kindle so don't have to wait.


 JK knows of the books, and she doesn't have a problem with them. I know, I was surprised as well. But I did read several articles on the subject that I researched before reading any of his books. He's just release the third in his series. Here's a link. http://www.elderscrossing.com/


----------



## Todd (Dec 16, 2009)

I just loved the Wheel of Time Series by Robert Jordan


----------



## gavipb (Dec 21, 2009)

Mecedes Lackey's 500 Kingdoms Series starting with The Fairy Godmother
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/0373802455/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=283155&s=books


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Cheers!  Added to the list!


----------



## PD Allen (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm currently reading David Farland's first Runelords book. I was taken by surprise by the characters and storyline, and the pathos his system of magic contributes to the story. Raj Ahtan takes on a truly horrifying aspect, as does the forced harvesting of endowments.

I just checked and as yet the book isn't available on kindle.


----------

